# مساعدة ؟ اسخراج الماء من البئر



## ABO ANOUR (12 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

هل هناك طاقة بديلة عن المحركات التي تعمل على البنزين لاستخراج الماء من البئر 

مع العلم ان عمق البئر قد يصل الى 200 متر

لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عاطف فهمي (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*أهلا بك في منتدانا بمناسبة أول مشاركة لك*

الأخ / أبو أنور 
يمكنك الاٍطلاع علي هذا الرابط به مضخة تضخ 1000 جالون في الساعة ..أرجو أن يفيد 

http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directory:_Feltenberger_Pendulum_by_Gravitational_Energy_Corporation


----------



## ABO ANOUR (12 سبتمبر 2010)

عاطف فهمي قال:


> الأخ / أبو أنور
> يمكنك الاٍطلاع علي هذا الرابط به مضخة تضخ 1000 جالون في الساعة ..أرجو أن يفيد
> 
> http://peswiki.com/index.php/directory:_feltenberger_pendulum_by_gravitational_energy_corporation



الأخ الكريم عاطف فهمي اشكرك على المساعدة 

لكن عندي سؤال عن كيفية عمل هذه المضخة 

و هل تستطيع سحب الماء من عمق يتراوح ما بين 150 الى 200 متر

و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عاطف فهمي (13 سبتمبر 2010)

ليس المسؤل بأعلم من السائل .....عليك بالقراءة وتفحص الموقع..........
أو الاٍتصال بهم عبر النت والسؤال عما تريد 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## ABO ANOUR (13 سبتمبر 2010)

عاطف فهمي قال:


> ليس المسؤل بأعلم من السائل .....عليك بالقراءة وتفحص الموقع..........
> أو الاٍتصال بهم عبر النت والسؤال عما تريد
> تقبل تحياتي



جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم عاطف فهمي


----------



## عصام نورالدين (14 سبتمبر 2010)

نحن في سوريا نقدم تجهيزات توليد الكهرباء بواسطة الخلايا الكهرضوئية مع بقية الملحقات كاملة لتشغيل المضخات الغاطسة .
وهي على نوعين 
بشكل مباشر لمضخات تعمل على آبار بعمق لايزيد عن 160 متر , وبشكل مزود ببطاريات ومحولات تيار للأعماق الأكبر ، ويسرنا تقديم ما تطلبونه .........


----------



## عصام نورالدين (14 سبتمبر 2010)

لكن الغزارة مختلفة وستكون أقل بالشكل المباشر ..
أما بواسطة البطاريات والمحولات فإنها تشغل المضخات العادية المعروفة وبالغزارات المطلوبة ، وطبعاً بكلفة كبيرة جداً.


----------



## ABO ANOUR (14 سبتمبر 2010)

ارجو منك ارسال الكلفة و عن تفاصيل العمل لاسخراج المياه الجوفية لعمق 200 متر تقريبا 

و كمية اسخراج المياه في الساعة 

و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عصام نورالدين (14 سبتمبر 2010)

على هذا العمق أرجو منك تحديد الغزارة ، أو الأفضل أن تحدد استطاعة محرك المضخة المستعملة أو التي تريد أن تستعملها ، وعلى ضوء ذلك سأتمكن من حساب الكلفة المبدئية


----------



## عصام نورالدين (14 سبتمبر 2010)

كما أنه يوجد خيار آخر هو استعمال المراوح .............

وأيضاً سأحتاج إلى معرفة استطاعة محرك المضخة ..


----------



## ABO ANOUR (14 سبتمبر 2010)

يحتاج محرك المضخة الى مولد كهرباء بقوة 24 kva و نوع يحتاج الى 60 kva


----------

